# Summer Gold (My First Tut) [LINK]



## 2prettie (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't know whay but I decided to make a tut today. After server problems and a little bit of fustration, I bring you Summer Gold. Enjoy.

http://tutorials.fierceaffection.net...old/index.html


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! I like the way it was arranged. Very pretty summer look too. That lipstick is hot on you too!


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome tut! Very helpful! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## breathless (Jul 8, 2007)

great tut! thanks sooooo much! i really love the colors you chose =]


----------



## awhookie7 (Jul 8, 2007)

That was great. Thanks for sharing. Please do more!!!


----------



## 2prettie (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## PMBG83 (Jul 9, 2007)

Damnit I just wish I had fuller lips! Anyway great color scheme ya had.


----------

